# Jim's Jack and Jill chair



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

G'day, i'm posting this for Dad, who is having troubles with his eyes at present. He's almost finished his chair and its looking great. He says it needs one more coat of paint.

Cheers Mike - posting on behalf of Jim .


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Tell Mr. Jim I like his chairs I hope he gets his eyes back in good health.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

James , your dad did a great job  

I was thinking of adding a few holes in the middle to hold drinks?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jim,

Your eyes must be better than mine if you think it needs another coat of paint, it looks great from here.

Neat design, and I am fond of that color!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This is the kind of simple, straight forward project I really love. Nothing like sitting out with your sweetie, sipping a toddy or coffee and talking as the sun goes down. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi All,just to clarify,I had finished the second coat of paint prior to this latest dry eye problem (which is improving every day)& only just got Mike to put the photos on the Forum for me.The brand of paint is Solar Guard & the colour is "blue nun" but I cant guarantee the name as it was typed on a sticker over the label.Thanks for all the suggestions regarding the various paints & colours etc. however I finally used the left-over Solarguard from the tool shed job. Best wishes,Jamesjj


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Very nice, I can see one of these sitting on my front porch. A quick search found a easy-to-follow set of free plans Double Chair Bench with Table Plans | MyOutdoorPlans | Free Woodworking Plans and Projects, DIY Shed, Wooden Playhouse, Pergola, Bbq And plans for a matching chair are also available


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

tomp913 said:


> Very nice, I can see one of these sitting on my front porch. A quick search found a easy-to-follow set of free plans Double Chair Bench with Table Plans | MyOutdoorPlans | Free Woodworking Plans and Projects, DIY Shed, Wooden Playhouse, Pergola, Bbq And plans for a matching chair are also available


Thanks for posting the plans, I book marked that for future use.
Herb


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

The chairs are great and I really like the colors.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I like the chairs and the colors. Looks very comfy.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

I really like this...maybe a project for me next year.


----------

